
American Exceptionalism Is a Dangerous Myth - paulpauper
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/01/american-exceptionalism-is-a-dangerous-myth.html
======
chillacy
> More specifically, U.S. foreign policy has more consistently reflected the
> economic interests of American capital than it has the ideals of
> republicanism

In my travels to Vietnam and reflecting on recent history there, it’s more
clear than ever that nations (not just the US) operate along self interested
and power, not principles:

\- the US alliance with an unpopular dictator in the south to counter
communism, against Vietnamese independence (their revolutionary war)

\- China invading Vietnam (another communist country) with US support after
the war to counter soviet influence

\- both China and the US supporting the pol pot to counter Vietnam

\- Vietnam once unified begins skirmishes in both China and Cambodia, flexing
its newfound military strength

If there ever was a principled nation, I’d guess that they are either
irrelevant or we’re conquered by a more practical one.

